# Sluggish Bowel?



## Lolly2006 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Again wonderful helpers!

Baby has had sluggish bowel movements since last week - My pediatrician told me that b/f babies can flip from several bm's a day to none for 3-5 days (even though she knows I am giving baby some formula during the day - 2 x 3 oz bottles). She recommended sugar water to help things along and failing that, using a rectal thermometer to stimulate baby. This worked the two times I tried it (much to my relief!) very liquid movement (I was expecting rabbit droppings it was in there for so long!). DD had a movement by herself on Saturday but it is now Tuesday and she still hasn't gone again - I have tried the sugar water (just two ounces per day x 2 days) and have tried the thermometer - all to no avail. She is breaking wind and her tummy is not distended - am I worrying too much? She is doing her best to shift it herself but hasn't quite got there - she doesn't seem too distressed by it either.... Any suggestions?


----------



## kimmomy2dom (Mar 7, 2006)

Mine went from bm's several times a day to once a week or so. Doc wasn't worried, and sure enough they pooped. They've started to become more frequent again, but they go days between. If it's not coming out hard (constipated) when she does go then I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## lissabob (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lolly2006* 
Hi Again wonderful helpers!

Baby has had sluggish bowel movements since last week - My pediatrician told me that b/f babies can flip from several bm's a day to none for 3-5 days (even though she knows I am giving baby some formula during the day - 2 x 3 oz bottles). She recommended sugar water to help things along and failing that, using a rectal thermometer to stimulate baby. This worked the two times I tried it (much to my relief!) very liquid movement (I was expecting rabbit droppings it was in there for so long!). DD had a movement by herself on Saturday but it is now Tuesday and she still hasn't gone again - I have tried the sugar water (just two ounces per day x 2 days) and have tried the thermometer - all to no avail. She is breaking wind and her tummy is not distended - am I worrying too much? She is doing her best to shift it herself but hasn't quite got there - she doesn't seem too distressed by it either.... Any suggestions?










How old is your baby? It's totally normal for a ebf infant to stool only once/week (up to 10 days some say) without it being a problem.
http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns...erns.html#poop


----------



## Lolly2006 (Oct 10, 2006)

She is six weeks old - and thank God she went last night for me! I think I am more worried about it then her ladyship! I think I should just chill out and stop worrying - thanks Ladies for your advice - It's worrying when you haven't a clue - glad some others have the same things going on!


----------

